# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Порядок слов, интонация, логическое ударение - важные средства передачи смысла речи

## Martin Miles

Эта тема оффтопик от темы:   http://masterrussian.net/f14/fyodor-...passion-18875/  (Перенесено мной. Л.)
____________________________________________  
Ta very muc*, as t*ey say in England, Larusja.

----------


## Larusja

Да н*е* за что as we say in Russia  ::

----------


## Martin Miles

W8en you say да не за что does t8e stress come on t8e 2nd word of t8e p8rase? Am I reading you correctly Larusja?

----------


## Larusja

Yes, the second word is stressed.   Да не за что.png 
Same phrase in English is "Don’t mention it" or "you get nothing to thank"

----------


## Martin Miles

Как ясныы! In Britis8 Englis8 you can also say "Not at all" in response to "T8ank you", but t8at's aristocratic and some people mig8t consider it a little old-fas8ioned.

----------


## Martin Miles

Anot8er question for you Larusja; if I were ending a sentence wit8 t8e p8rase, так мне кажется, w8at would be t8e correct intonation?

----------


## Larusja

Martin, intonation in phrase "так мне кажется" can be different. It depends on context.  
If you discuss about different points (object is more impotent then persons who are discussing; it's classical way) that you have this intonation:  Так мне кажется.png 
But sometimes, when you don't agree with usual or the most popular point, you can stress "мне" to show that it's your own point.

----------


## Lampada

> Так мне кажется.png

 Larusia! Thanks for sharing those intonation pictures with us! I've never seen intonation shown lake this before for different expressions.  If it's possible could you please advise us where you found it that everybody can study them?
Thanks in advance!

----------


## Lampada

"...Целью высказывания может быть сообщение, вопрос или побуждение. 
В соответствии с этим предложения делятся на повествовательные, вопросительные и побудительные. 
Грамматически вопросительные предложения оформляются с помощью особой, вопросительной интонации, порядка слов и вопросительных слов.
Вопросительная интонация состоит в повышении тона на слове, на которое падает логическое ударение, например:  *Ты * написал стихи? Ты* написал* стихи? Ты написал* стихи*? 
В зависимости от места логического ударения интонация вопросительных  предложений бывает восходящая, нисходящая или восходяще-нисходящая:
1)_А нас пропустят?_
2) *Саша* _поет?_
3) _Наташа так сказала?  ..."     Билеты Языковедение Примерные билеты по_

----------


## Marcus

Интересно, почему англоязычные считают русскую интонацию монотонной? Или у меня неверная информация?

----------


## ThunderN

> Интересно, почему англоязычные считают русскую интонацию монотонной? Или у меня неверная информация?

 cuz russians got it. thei realy got it they speak dat way

----------


## Lampada

http://www.prometod.ru/index.php?typ...&id=1048&met20  *Интонация — отличительный признак устной речи*

----------


## Lampada

_Преподавание русского языка как иностранного..._   *Интонация*

----------


## Lampada

*Практические упражнения по фонетике русского языка* 
https://is.muni.cz/do/ped/kat/KRus/fonetika/index.html    
https://is.muni.cz/do/ped/kat/KRus/fonetika/ch16.html

----------

